
Facebook Hacker Cup Analytics - rgbrgb
http://dev.omgpop.com/post/2719716403/facebooks-hacker-cup-the-fourth-question
======
stefanobernardi
wow, lot of time on your hands, but really awesome stats. Samples are very
diverse, but still a fun read :)

